# Shooting difference....



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Wanting to get some opininons on if the SC or Service model in 9mm or .40 shoot any differently.
As in recoil difference between SC and Service?
Acurracy ?
Is the .40 very flippy in the SC?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

hi im drummer03 said:


> Wanting to get some opininons on if the SC or Service model in 9mm or .40 shoot any differently.
> As in recoil difference between SC and Service?
> Acurracy ?
> Is the .40 very flippy in the SC?


I sort of already commented on this in the other thread, but I'll go at it again. :mrgreen:

With my Service and SC, I didn't notice any difference in accuracy. In fact, I actually shot the SC better for some reason. I know I'm not the only one with these experiences (maybe _Todd_?). As far as the recoil is concerned, I didn't personally notice much difference, if any at all, in recoil between the two models (these are both 9mm models).

Personally, I don't like the .40 round in general. Therefore, I most certainly did not like it in the XDSC. I shot it, and it has a lot of muzzle flip, IMO. Therefore, the 9mm was _much_ easier to shoot in my experiences.

The 9mm SC is very easy to control and is very pleasant to shoot at the range as well. The XDSC is a very versatile gun being as it comes with the extended magazine making the grip the same length as the service. If they do in fact make the "M" models into a SC, then it will be all that much more versatile. I don't see that happening for quite a while though. Overall, I think the XDSC is a great value. They can be found for a good price. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I sort of already commented on this in the other thread, but I'll go at it again. :mrgreen:
> 
> With my Service and SC, I didn't notice any difference in accuracy. In fact, I actually shot the SC better for some reason. I know I'm not the only one with these experiences (maybe _Todd_?). As far as the recoil is concerned, I didn't personally notice much difference, if any at all, in recoil between the two models (these are both 9mm models).
> 
> ...


Cool deal...I think im going subcompact,cause im wanting something different to shoot at objects in the open and shooting at the range.So this a "fun gun"to shoot around some...My carry gun is a Glock 23...Im trying to decied since im giong to use it for this should i get a 40 so one box of rounds for both.My girlfriend is getting the maybe service bbut more looking at 9SC..

When my brother moves back im getting into reloading my own rounds.So price of having 2 ammos wouldnt be bad..Although for SD purposes i dont want to practice with 2 calibers i dont think....


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I sort of already commented on this in the other thread, but I'll go at it again. :mrgreen:
> 
> With my Service and SC, I didn't notice any difference in accuracy. In fact, I actually shot the SC better for some reason. I know I'm not the only one with these experiences (maybe _Todd_?). As far as the recoil is concerned, I didn't personally notice much difference, if any at all, in recoil between the two models (these are both 9mm models).
> 
> ...


M-Model SC???

I guess M&Ps come with a subcompact with interchangable back straps...

How do they do that?

lol


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> M-Model SC???
> 
> I guess M&Ps come with a subcompact with interchangable back straps...
> 
> ...


That comment stems from this thread:
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=16354

-Jeff-


----------

